# Tae Sung LEE and Jae Chul SHIN



## IcemanSK

Chung Do Kwan GM Tae Sung LEE taught at Osan Air Force Base in Korea in the early 1960's and was an early instructor of GM Bruce Twing, GM Edward Sell, and GM Chuck Norris. He died on July 7, 2012.

Gm Jae Chul SHIN was head of the World Tang Soo Do Federation, and was an early instructor of GM Chuck Norris. GM SHIN died July 9, 2012, per GM Norris' Facebook page.

May both of these pioneers rest in peace.


----------

